# Colnago MXL Geometry difference



## kirilly (Mar 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if colnago mxl geo has changed slightly over the past few years. It seems that some charts show the 63 cm master with a tt of 58.7 while the most current one indicates a tt of 59.4. What gives?


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Kirilly, where are you seeing a chart with 58.7? Current TT on a 63 is definitely 59.4 but I do not know of any variance over the years. I'll let you know if I hear otherwise though...will start sleuthing...


----------



## kirilly (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Cliff, in the below link which is from 2009:
http://redkiteprayer.com/?p=1148.

I am debating getting a 63 master since my inseam is 36.5 inches and a TT of 58.7 with a HT of 195mm is about what I need.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Krilly,
That chart is for the E1, not the Master X-Light. Very cool site though!
There have not been changes in MXL geometry over its lifetime.
Any Colnago dealer worth its salt will be able to answer your questions about fitting on this frameset, myself included - I offer a satisfaction guarantee to those who appreciate the service. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## kirilly (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Cliff that's strange because this is another site that specifies the geo for the MXL. 
http://cbikeusa.com/masterxlight.htm


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Cbike is a great shop, though they are no longer a Colnago dealer. The page at that link is out of date and the chart is not accurate to the MXL. The Masters use the same "Master" geometry shared by the EPS, whereas the "Traditional" geometry listed at that site is that of the C-50.


----------



## kirilly (Mar 23, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the clarification Cliff!


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

No problem. To clarify, I spoke with Colnago today about this item. Compared to the MXL geometry being used in the 70s and 80s, there have been some minor change to BB (.5cm higher) and TT (a little longer), but no changes in the last 10 years.


----------

